# xmpcr



## theshark (Jun 21, 2004)

how do i record from pc i ahve xmpcr hooked up what program would i use to record songs to

thanks


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

My favorite for computer-based recording is Total Recorder from www.highcriteria.com. The shareware version is an excellent way to test whether it will work on your system, but you'll want to get registered to make lengthier recordings. So far, registration is also good for all upgrades; just use the same key to unlock every new release.

As has been discussed at length elsewhere, making such recordings to your PC, even for personal use, may be in violation of your subscriber agreement with XM. Nuff said.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I second that. I use Total Record myself. Excellent product.


----------

